# Zoysia - Zenith vs Empire?



## EMC199 (May 8, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I have a Zenith Zoysia lawn (fairly recently established, summer 2017). There is an area that we are going to have to dig up to address a drainage issue. The contractor doesn't like the local vendor who sells Zenith and will only guarantee the new sod if we use his vendor that sells Empire. Is there any reason why I should not mix these two? I don't want the areas to look strange/mismatched.

If it matters, this area will probably still get pretty soggy even after our repairs, and it is directly adjacent to our neighbor's Bermuda. Not sure if that has any impact on our decision.

Thanks!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would stick with Zenith if that's what you have. Most cultivars have slightly different colors and/or texture.


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have zenith on a side strip and empire in the back. They are completely different looking and won't blend correctly. My empire is cut short and does not grow as vertical as the zenith. Both zoysia, but very different grasses. I wouldn't mix if I were you. Can you take plugs from your existing turf?


----------



## EMC199 (May 8, 2019)

Thank you both for writing back! You have helped me to make a good decision


----------

